# Track almost done...



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Finally we used it last sunday and we all had blast.. It was 4 by 11 and now its 4 b 15 much much better.. i always want 4 by 16 but one foot short.. its faster and lots of fun.. i got rubber borders on, net on outside of track - they really help - always catching the cars without damage (the net is plastic) now only left is nail down the tracks and paint the rest. the rack where 2 monitors are there are lapcounters that way everyone can see. this new software by trakmate windows is alot of fun. its tyco 4 lane track. i have 8 wall warts 2 per lane. we run mostly lifelike, tyco , srt and few g plus. 

dont ask me about the orange track - smile.. some of you know why i have it and i am still looking for more tyco/mattel orange straight tracks..

you will see pic of my son toby yelling at cars - boy... i dont know if its his tantrum or just a lousy marshall? LOL.. he is 23 months old and he did play but prefer to pull the trigger all the way jeez.. LOL..

http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/custom/track.JPG



Enjoy.
Wes


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Looks good and fast, aahh so whats the story on the orange track?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Last Christmas, Tuesday Morning stores were having close-out sales on the orange/blue Tyco sets. Maybe KBtoys.com may have some left.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

dlw said:


> Last Christmas, Tuesday Morning stores were having close-out sales on the orange/blue Tyco sets. Maybe KBtoys.com may have some left.



ahhh i ll check it out. thanks for the info. 

Wes


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Wes - Looks like your little marshall is yelling at the other marshalls to do a better job. Or, he is telling his Daddy that he can take that exit turn faster.

Either way, you will have a lot of pint-sized supervision.

Jim


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

No looks like he's pointing at the Gordon cars and and 

"saying it's bad enough having to deal with one Gordon car car but two, it's just not fair".


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,

Nice looking setup! Long straightaways. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Tycoarm said:


> No looks like he's pointing at the Gordon cars and and
> 
> "saying it's bad enough having to deal with one Gordon car car but two, it's just not fair".


LOL... you know when you drive your car near him and every time he tried to catch it we pull trigger on and off that way he never catch them thats why he got mad we all were laughing..

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

T-jetjim said:


> Wes - Looks like your little marshall is yelling at the other marshalls to do a better job. Or, he is telling his Daddy that he can take that exit turn faster.
> 
> Either way, you will have a lot of pint-sized supervision.
> 
> Jim



LOLOLOLOL

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Diggin' the track AND the rugger, Wes! Hey, what cars were in that orange and blue set? Wouldn't have been a blue 55 nomad, eh?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Diggin' the track AND the rugger, Wes! Hey, what cars were in that orange and blue set? Wouldn't have been a blue 55 nomad, eh?


i have no idea.. i never saw the track cover - i just asked around for orange tracks. 

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

yep Joe, the chrome blue nomad and chrome yellow twin mill, and Wes, I use to race with a guy who would yell just like your son. Sometimes even snatch up his cars and run out the house bitchin, lol.


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

Love the long straights, should be good and fast!


----------

